# Roboter Programmierung...



## partitionist (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich fange mit jetzt mit meinem Informatik Studium an und möchte gerne in die Roboter Programmierung einsteigen. Welche Produkte kennt ihr wie z.B. Lego Mindstorms und welche sind zu empfehlen? 
Hatte Microsoft auch ein programmierbaren Roboter veröffentlicht?


----------



## melmager (15. Oktober 2006)

Die Zeitschrit CT Befasst sich auch mit dem Thema

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/ct-bot/


----------



## mackel90 (13. November 2006)

Hallo,
es giebt nen sehr guten Roboter mit dem ich in meiner Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten auch gearbeitet habe.
Ist nen kleines, einfaches, günstiges und cooles teil, 
den Bausatz giebts bei Conrad schon ab 50€.

Nur als Bausatz, also selber löten und zusammenstecken, ist aber dank lötmaske und guter doku sehr einfach. (Und man lernt die Funktionsweise besser kennen als wenn man ein zusammangebautes kauft)
Wird in C programiert.

weitere infos:

http://www.arexx.com/arexx.php?cmd=goto&cparam=p_asuro

PS: die angebotenen bücher brauchst du nicht wirklich, ist ne sehr gute doku beiliegend.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mackel


----------

